# Auch Point of View bringt 9800GTX+ mit Accelero Twin Turbo



## xTc (29. September 2008)

*Nachdem Zotac eine 9800GTX+ mit Accelero Twin Turbo angekündigt hatte plant Point of View (PoV) nun auch eine 9800GTX+ mit Accelero Twin Turbo.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: VR-Zone IT & Lifestyle Forum! - Powered by VR-Zone

Die 9800GTX+ von PoV verfügt über 512MB GDDR3-Speicher der mit 2.200MHz taktet. Der Chip taktet mit 738MHz und die Shader-Einheiten mit 1.836MHz.

Wie auch die Zotac-Karte verfügt diese über ein blaues PBC. Man könnte davon ausgehen, das beide Katen fast identisch sind. Leider ist über den Preis und die verfügbarkeit dieser Karte noch nichts bekannt. Der Artic Cooling Accelero soll die Karte bis zu 20° Kühler halten als der Referenzkühler.

Weitere Bilder findet Ihr hier: KLICK

Quelle:
New Point of View GeForce 9800GTX+ with Arctic Cooling - VR-Zone IT & Lifestyle Forum!

TWEAK.DK /-/ Point of View lancerer GeForce 9800 GTX+ med Accelero Twin Turbo


----------



## Timothy (7. Februar 2009)

hallo,
zwar etwas spät schon, aber ich habe eine frage:
diese karte hat doch nur EINEN 6-PIN stromanschluss, oder?
weil alle anderen karten, z.b. von MSI oder die mit standartkühlung von Point of View haben alle ZWEI 6-PIN stromanschlüsse.
woher kommt den diese stromersparnis???


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. Februar 2009)

Nicht schlecht wenn die nur einen 6 Poligen stecker hat. Vielleicht ist die Karte so umgearbeitet wie die neue GTX285.


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. Februar 2009)

woher weißt du denn, dass die nur einen stecker hat ?


----------



## chiller93 (8. Februar 2009)

Er weiß es doch gar nicht, dass war eine Frage


----------



## harl.e.kin (8. Februar 2009)

Die Karte hat 2x den 6poligen Stecker. Hab die Karte hier rumliegen deswegen weiss ichs 100%ig.


----------



## push@max (8. Februar 2009)

Die Hersteller lassen die 9800GTX+ immer noch nicht liegen...scheint sich noch gut zu verkaufen.


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

Warum auch? Mit ein wenig OC oder auch nicht stellt sie immer noch eine absolut potente Grafikkarte dar. Es muss ja nicht immer die aktuelle Generation und >200 Euro sein.


----------



## Jerlin (8. Februar 2009)

Da gebe ich Klutten absolut recht,
habe selber auch "nur" ne HD4850 drin und sie langt mir


----------



## TschernoBill (9. Februar 2009)

Captiva verbaut den auch, auf der 9800GT kommt auch ein Arctic Cooling zum einsatz, allerdings kein Twinturbo.

MFG
TschernoBill


----------

